# Delta 46-700



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all -

After doing a search and coming up with no hits, I figured I would ask the question.

I am looking at the the listed model Delta on CL (http://tucson.craigslist.org/tld/3948218703.html) and was hoping you all could let me know your thoughts. Just getting into turning so trying to find me something nice to start off with.

Other sites I have been able to get hits on state this is a fairly decent tool, but this is "home" when it comes to wood working so looking to you all for advice.

Thanks - Johnny


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I looked undr VINTAGE MACHINERY, but only found a Delta 46-701, which was built in 1991. If you go to GOOGLE and type in DELTA 46-700 LATHE REVIEW, you will get several different articles.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Travico said:


> I looked undr VINTAGE MACHINERY, but only found a Delta 46-701, which was built in 1991. If you go to GOOGLE and type in DELTA 46-700 LATHE REVIEW, you will get several different articles.


Thanks Travico. I did Google and read a few things on sites like sawmill creek and lumberjocks. Those were some older threads. Just looking for some home team thoughts and if the $125 was worth it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This site has a similar thread. A number of folks feel this is a light duty lathe.

Apparently "Norm" used this model lathe for some time.

http://www.diybanter.com/woodworking/235962-delta-lathe-46-700-a.html

It had an angle iron stand.

I have not found the speeds. I expect the lowest speed may be a tad fast for larger bowls.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Even found a manual for it with Google.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

tvman44 said:


> Even found a manual for it with Google.


Nice. I'm looking at the lathe noe.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> This site has a similar thread. A number of folks feel this is a light duty lathe.
> 
> Apparently "Norm" used this model lathe for some time.
> 
> ...


DP, the range is 500 to 2000 rpm.

What is technically a "large" bowl?


----------



## George Barber (Oct 29, 2012)

I had one of those when they first came out. It served me well for a few years. It was about the only affordable variable speed available then. I really enjoyed the variable speed feature but the Reeves drive was a little fussy. 

I had it on a light stand it danced pretty much with an out of balance blank. I made a heavier stand with 250 lbs of ballast and it was pretty stable.

It was a good lathe for me at the time. If the mechanism is in good shape, I think you would get $125 of service out of it.

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

abetrman said:


> DP, the range is 500 to 2000 rpm.
> 
> What is technically a "large" bowl?


I think large depends on the person, the lathe, personal tolerance for vibration and how out of balance the blank may be.

I have a NOVA DVR XP lathe. I am finding bowl or platter blanks greater than 8 in to be large enough to make the lathe vibrate or bounce around.

This is my personal preference. Other folks will have different preference.

I would want to start a bowl blank 8in dia or above at slower than 500 rpm. Getting the blank closer to round on the bandsaw helps a lot.

I turned a 12in platter. It was fairly round. However, I managed to drive in the worm screw at an angle. I was amazed how much vibration this caused. I was able to handle and as I turned it the vibration reduced. I was surprised at the vibration a small offset in the worm screw angle made. I started this one at I think 250 rpm.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

George Barber said:


> I had one of those when they first came out. It served me well for a few years. It was about the only affordable variable speed available then. I really enjoyed the variable speed feature but the Reeves drive was a little fussy.
> 
> I had it on a light stand it danced pretty much with an out of balance blank. I made a heavier stand with 250 lbs of ballast and it was pretty stable.
> 
> ...


Thanks George. I went ahead and grabbed it yesterday. I will have to build a stand because it didn't come with one.

I had them plug it up and I ran it through the gears. Seem smooth and no squealing or vibrations. Going to need to look into accessories such as chucks and stuff but I look forward to giving turning a try.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I think large depends on the person, the lathe, personal tolerance for vibration and how out of balance the blank may be.
> 
> I have a NOVA DVR XP lathe. I am finding bowl or platter blanks greater than 8 in to be large enough to make the lathe vibrate or bounce around.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave for you thoughts and explanations. I asked that because I have heard various thoughts about the speed vs. turning size capabilities. I am sure a bowl will be in my future. I will keep this info in mind.


----------

